# Sources: Kings agree to terms with top Warriors assistant Mike Malone for head coaching job



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Sacramento Kings have reached an agreement in principle on a four-year contract to hire Golden State assistant Mike Malone as head coach, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Kings coach Keith Smart was informed on Thursday that he wouldn't be brought back for the final year of his contract. Sacramento still owes Smart $2.5 million for the 2013-'14 season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--sources--kings-agree-to-terms-with-top-warriors-assistant-mike-malone-for-head-coaching-gig-020310857.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Lots of people around the league rave about Malone. Surprised he didn't wait to see if the Clippers wanted to give him a long look, Chris Paul is a huge fan of his defensive schemes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds like it's a great signing. Only time will tell.


----------



## waggy (Oct 7, 2003)

Pretty sure that Malone was a senior on the 1994 Loyola MD team that Skip Prosser led to the NCAA tournament in his one year there.


----------



## waggy (Oct 7, 2003)

Actually looked it up, and was not correct on that - Malone's final year was the year prior.

So never mind.


----------

